# Custom Live Image on FreeBSD 13.0



## systemx (Dec 18, 2021)

Just looking for advice on the best way to create a LIVE system image that will run entirely in the system RAM?
I reviewed mfsbsd and I am not sure that'll work for me, but I was wondering if anyone here has used this or maybe tried another approach?

I am trying to complete the following task on the 13.0-RELEASE...

I would like to create a custom BSD image containing only certain packages that uses a desktop environment. This would only be for amd64 systems, I will worry about cross-compiling later, I just want to get this to work first.

Any advice?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2021)

Maybe have a look at NomadBSD.


----------



## systemx (Dec 18, 2021)

Trying to execute `./build` and I am getting "`permission denied`"?

I am running this as root in */usr/src *as this is where I downloaded the source. I tried `chmod -x` and this still did not work. It's been so long since I compiled from source..


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Maybe have a look at NomadBSD.



With added emphasis:



systemx said:


> … LIVE _system_ image that will run entirely in the system RAM …



For clarity, please: is the intention for _user_ data (distinct from the operating system and apps) to be volatile; for all changes to be silently discarded at every shut down or reboot?



systemx said:


> … the source. …



Which source code, specifically? Can you share any other relevant details? Thanks.


----------

